# Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???



## Norm (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Wer kennt sich mit Angelgeräte der Marke Westline-Angelgeräte aus? ;+
Hat schon jemand Geräte dieser Marke gekauft?
Bei uns im Ort gibt es die Sachen in der Bäuerlichen zu kaufen. Preislich sind die Sachen sehr ansprechend.
Es grüßt euch, Norm.


----------



## barsch-jäger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Ich hab einiges von Westline und bin mit den Sachen absolut zufrieden. Hab  ua. ne Rute "Westline Futura Pike" fische sie jetzt seit zwei Jahrenund bin absolut zufrieden, hatte auch schon ma andere Ruten in der Hand wirkten auch sehr gut. Kurbeln von denen hab ich bisher noch nicht gefischt machen aber auch einen sehr guten eindruck von dem was ich bei meinem TD gesehen hab. Ansonsten hab ich noch ein par kleinteile Wirbel, haken etc. auch die ham ne klasse Qualittät und wie du scho geschreiben hast gibts das alles für nen guten Preis. Find die Marke gut!
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Kriegst Du günstig bei Angelgeräte Schirmer im Versand. #h


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Kennt sich jemand mit den aktuellen Steckruten von Westline aus?

Hab vor ca 12Jahren eine Westline SIC Zander gekauft zum Spinnen und bin recht zufrieden.

Es geht um die aktuellen Karpfen Steckruten von Westline, die ja immerhin auch um die 80€/Stück kosten.

Hier die Beschreibung aus EBAY

*[FONT=&quot]Karpfenrute Westline Vision One 12ft (3,60m) 2,50lbs[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Jede Rute der Westline Vision One Steckrutenserie ist handgefertigt und unterliegt strengsten Qualitätskontrollen. 
Die einzigartige Fast Taper Action (Spitzenaktion) machen nicht nur die Bisserkennung durch direktes Übertragen feinster Zupfer zu einem Kinderspiel, sondern ermöglichen auch eine sensationelle Bissverwertung. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
Auch extremste Wurfweiten können problemlos durch den hochverdichteten Carbon-Komposite Blank erzielt werden. 
Die durchgehende Aktion macht den Drill zu einem wahren Vergnügen und durch die enormen Kraftreserven dieser Rutenserie behalten Sie stets die Oberhand. 

*Ausstattung:* 
- Hochverdichteter Carbon Komposite Blank 
- Modernstes Design, abgerunbdet durch Aluminium Style Parts 
- Feinster Naturkork- bzw. Hyprongriff 
- ergonomisch geformter Rollenhalter 
- Aluminium Oxid Beringung 
(Auch für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet) 
- Metallendkappe 

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Länge: 360cm (2-teilig)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]WG: 2,50 lbs[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
*Gewicht: 330g *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Transportlänge: 188cm[/FONT]*​


----------



## phirania (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Bekommt man zur Zeit auch bei Max Bahr in den Baumärkten..


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Ausstattung:
- Hochverdichteter Carbon Komposite Blank
*Steht für eine recht weiche und langsame Rute. O.k. für den Drill vor den Füßen, aber nichts für Distanzwürfe*

- Modernstes Design, abgerunbdet durch Aluminium Style Parts
- Feinster Naturkork- bzw. Hyprongriff
*The Show rules*

- Aluminium Oxid Beringung
(Auch für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet)
*Eher ein Indiz für Billigheimer*


Länge: 360cm (2-teilig)
WG: 2,50 lbs
Gewicht: 330g 
*Das Gewicht ist schon deftig für eine Rute dieser Klasse*


----------



## csi-zander (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Stimmt, Westline ist die Baumarkt-Marke!!

Was tut man, wenn man Samstags um 19:30Uhr noch ein Filetiermesser braucht und sein Gutes zum schärfen gebracht hat?
Genau, alles in Obi!!
So wurde ich zum Besitzer eines Westlineartikels. Ich will es auch nicht verdammen -zwar Apothekerpreise, aber gut, es hat Fisch auseinandergeschnitten.
Allerdings der Rest des Westline-Angebots; wirklich NICHTS was in meine Gerätekiste wandern würde. Grobschlächtig und einfach zu teuer für die Qualität. (mag aber auch am Obi vor Ort liegen -evtl. war das 'gute Zeug' so begehrt und ausverkauft, dass allein Posen zum Fische erschlagen liegen geblieben sind...)

Allerdings würde auch ich Dir vom Rutenkauf ebenfalls abraten!
Für 80Euro Bestellwert klick Dich lieber mal durch die Seiten der Großhändler oder schau im Laden über die Vorjahresmodelle.
Denke da fährst Du besser mit.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Viele schwören z.B bei Karpfenruten auf Einsteigermodelle wie Daiwa Black Widow (fischt mein Vater und ist begeistert), Fox Warrior.. oder sogar noch die MAD Defender Ruten....

Würde eher da mal bei schauen.... wobei ich bei Karpfenruten mit Festbleimontage nicht mehr unter 2,75Lbs.... besser aus 3Lbs gehen würde. Ist aber Geschmackssache...


----------



## Andal (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Wenn man davon ausgeht (sehr zurückhaltende Schätzung!), dass acht von Zehn Baumarktartikeln, auch Dank ihrer besonderen Hochwertigkeit, bereits vor der eigentlich gedachten Verwendung in hochbegabten Heimwerkerhänden das zeitliche segnen, sollte man das gerade bei Angelgerätschaften besonders berücksichtigen. 20% auf alles, außer auf den folgenden Ärger!


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Ich hatte mal ne 80er Grundrute von Westline aus Carbon.
Hatts beim Auswerfen von 50g komplett zerlegt.
Auch von mir ein klares nein.


----------



## csi-zander (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt Westline-Angelgeräte???*

Um das vielleicht doch etwas zu relativieren;
Ich will auch nicht derjenige sein, der Westline total verdammt. Dafür kenne ich die Sachen zu wenig. (Finde es nur bedenklich, wenn am Baumarktregal die Forellenposen bei 7-8 Gramm anfangen und man die Drillinge der Spinner mit dem Daumen aufbiegen kann...)

Dazu bin ich hoffentlich aus der LebensPhase raus, in der ich Gott und der Welt predigen musste, welche Rute sie zu fischen hätten.
Ohne beleidigen zu wollen; einige kommen halt mit einem Fiat Punto besser klar als mit einem Porsche  -und sind glücklich damit!!

Aber obwohl ich durchaus eine Menge Geld für Angelgerät ausgebe, wäre mir ein 80Euro-Ebay-Experiment zu teuer.
Schade um die Kohle, den Ärger und den Platz im Keller, wo das Teil dann einstaubt.
Aber: wer fängt hat Recht!!


----------

